# who would be a better lease?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tell us more about them, impossible to tell just from pics


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they both have long backs. however, conformationally , the bay is the better horse. 
but, it really matters more how the temperament matches you and your needs.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

For a critique the horses need to be square, and from a straight angle. Based on these, something about the second one catches my eye, tho he might be a bit swayback. In the pic, it appears that the first horse has oddly small front legs, but it might be the angle.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

First horse is a qh. Used as a barrel racer and good at what he does. Very good on ground and is very good under saddle as well. I would probably use as just a trail horse.

The second is a grade. He was trained in dressage and some barrel racing but wasnt fast enough. I would probably use him as a trail/dressage/ possible jumper.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the bay, personally. The chestnut is MUCH longer through the back. Kinda scarily long, TBH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

here is a somewhat better picture of the bay


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well just on that I would go for the bay, but it still depends on what you want to do, what horse will do that for you. What about ages, health or maintenance issues? 

The chestnut is not a nice looking horse at all.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The bay is nicer but for a free lease it doesn't matter imo. If you're just riding low level. The bay would give you more options.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lease the one you enjoy riding the most. You aren't planning on breeding, or buying, or working them hard, so conformation really makes no impact on this decision.


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

X2. As a former 4-Her who went to nationals for horse judging, I could sit here and pick apart any horse, and make them sound like a nightmare you would never want to own. There are certain conformation faults that are a no-brainer-stay away from at all costs and then there are conformation faults that are just there. Obviously both horses are rideable and good enough at what they do. Pick the horse that you enjoy riding the most. Neither of them has any seriously car-wreck type faults.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

So my new lease will be here on Sunday afternoon! He is the bay gelding. His name is Kwincey and he is a 16 year old registered Morgan by the name of Bo's Outback Lad. He has been trained in jumping and dressage and I hope to work on him some in the jumping department. He has no known health issues and does not require and special diet or other needs. The owner will be sending his blanket and bridle over with him. I have ridden him before and think I will have a lot of fun with him!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Also quick question how should I introduce him to my 3? I do have a temporary pasture that I could put him in that shares a fence with my horses pasture but owner says he doesnt like being alone. I could shut him into my run-in but I don't want him to feel trapped if all of mine decide to come visit. I also dont want to just turn him out with my 3 as I dont want them ganging up on him.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratz on new horse!

He won't be alone if he's got horses one fence over. Or, you could put one horse with him, then switch out that horse for another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats what I thought. And the only horse that I would put in with him is an escape artist. I think he should be fine in the temp pasture. And thank you! It'll be nice to have a horse for me to ride over the winter that isnt a temperamental mare.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

danicelia24 said:


> So my new lease will be here on Sunday afternoon! He is the bay gelding. His name is Kwincey and he is a 16 year old registered Morgan by the name of Bo's Outback Lad. He has been trained in jumping and dressage and I hope to work on him some in the jumping department. He has no known health issues and does not require and special diet or other needs. The owner will be sending his blanket and bridle over with him. I have ridden him before and think I will have a lot of fun with him!


Oh thought he was a grade? Wouldn't of guessed Morgan but he sure is cute!!

He won't be alone if he's adjacent. That's the best way to start.

Then put the friendliest one in with him then stick all 4 in together. You will know when they are ready. Just hang out and watch them for a little at every step just to be safe.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Oh thought he was a grade? Wouldn't of guessed Morgan but he sure is cute!!
> 
> He won't be alone if he's adjacent. That's the best way to start.
> 
> Then put the friendliest one in with him then stick all 4 in together. You will know when they are ready. Just hang out and watch them for a little at every step just to be safe.


I thought he was a grade but owner told me he is registered Morgan which is some riding pictures of him I can see it.
And the friendliest of mine is the ultimate escape artist and wont stay in the temp pasture.


----------

